# Where is the ac drier?



## hit747 (Feb 3, 2016)

Hi guys,

Ready to fill up my ac system. It has been completely empty for 3 or so month since I started rebuilding the front. Wanted to ask if it absolutely important to replace the ac drier, and if so where is it located?

Im located in CA bay area if that makes a diffefence in terms of weather


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Strangely enough, this system (and the majority of new systems) no longer use a drier......so don't expend too much time searching.

Rob

Just leave it negative pressure for a minimum of half hour.


----------

